# Copper needs a new home



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I need to find a new home for Copper. I don't know if it's a male or female but call it a he. Anyway, I am just not set up for multiple birds right now, though maybe when we retire? I think he would be happier in a loft with more birds. The original finder said he was very friendly but he does not come near us though I probably can't blame him. When I first had him, I had to catch him in a net  to confine him before I could introduce him to Penny. And though he gets along with my Penny pigeon, they have not bonded and keep their distance. They are both in the garage right now, where they stay, with their television. I want to find him a good home with someone that the good Pigeon Talk people know and approve of. If I can't be sure of a good home, I will figure something out here, though my husband would prefer the former! Please let me know if someone can give him a good home. I'm in Northern Virginia. Thanks, SAndy
I can't seem to get the pictures to post but there are pictures of him under Pet Pigeons and the thread is Friends or Not? That's Copper.


----------

